# Did I break it?



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I had it going just fine yesterday. I took off the bobbin to take off the yarn. Put it all back together & it wont pick up the yarn and put it on the bobbin. 
I set the tension from low to high and nothing.

I made a vid, any thoughts will be muchly appreciated.

[YOUTUBE]TClSYDtH0E4&feature[/YOUTUBE]

TIA


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Double check that your yarn isnt hung up on the hooks somehow.

Sometimes it will get so overtwisted that it cannot slide right.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks GAM!
It is twisting up quite a bit.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Maybe you need to go back to the long leader yarn and practice getting the tension right some more. 

More tension causes it to suck up better, up to a point.

Also, you can unspin that tangle you got there. Just turn the wheel the other direction.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I changed the yarn I had on there. I restrung it everyway possible. Ive played with that tension, loose, tighter, tight, so tight I can barely move the pedals! back to looser. Nothing.

Thanks, I will keep trying with it. Its just so strange how it was so easy yesterday and today just nothing.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

For me, it is starting to get too late to think good. 

Maybe it is the same for you? 

Try again in the morning.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I like that idea!! I feel more like knitting anyways.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

At the very end there, it looked like your yarn was wrapped around the flyer arm. 

Try this: don't treadle or anything, just hold the flyer still with one hand and twist the bobbin in the wind on direction with your other hand. You'll be able to see where the snag is that way, most likely.

The yarn's caught up somewhere on the way to the bobbin, almost certainly ... since you did get SOME to wind on, your leader isn't slipping (which was my first thought ... happens to me quite often) you got snagged somewhere along the way. Those sliding hook flyers can really catch the yarn if you don't get it fed through just so.

Just tug the yarn onto the bobbin until you can figure out where it's hung up en route.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you GAM,WIHH,& Frazzle!

WIHH, Ive checked all those, and double checked.
Ive got a bad feeling its the tension button somehow. It came loose this morning way too easy. It seems to be holding though. I thought at 1st the leader was slipping too, thats why I changed yarn. Im sure its not that, or the shaft.

Frazzle, before I did the vid I wound some on by hand, just to get it past the half -hitches I used. Im going to give spinning with my free hand a try.
Ive been checking that sliding hook flyer. I learned all about how easy it snags last night! When I have a problem its the 1st thing I check.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

We all want you and Little Wing to get off to a good start.

Honestly though, sometimes you just need to quit for the night and try again when your feeling fresh.
Dont force it and get frustrated. 

It is supposed to be fun. 

Oh, and I did notice the bird being in your video. That made me smile.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> Try this: don't treadle or anything, just hold the flyer still with one hand and twist the bobbin in the wind on direction with your other hand. You'll be able to see where the snag is that way, most likely.


Is the bobbin supposed to spin freely? I took the tension line off completely, its very hard to get the bobbin to spin, even when Im holding the flyer


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> We all want you and Little Wing to get off to a good start.
> 
> Honestly though, sometimes you just need to quit for the night and try again when your feeling fresh.
> Dont force it and get frustrated.
> ...


Im not sure the bird didnt Jinx it. He has a little man cave under the bed. He has fallen in love with my feet and shoes. He has claimed all my shoes as his own. I got a pair of Muk Luks a few days ago and he wont let me get any where near them

The Wheel being on the floor, I think he thinks its his! :hysterical: :sob: 
When I use Little Wing he always comes out to make sure Im not hurting it!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I can't really tell fro the video but to you have the drive band and the tension strap in their respective grooves? Is the scotch tension set up properly, over the right part of the bobbin, through the right eye hook, and around the right things? I know these may seem like silly questions but seriously, we have all done these sorts of things and just not realized it before.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

They arent silly questions. I was hoping if I missed something you gals would see it!!

Ive checked to make sure everything is in the right groove.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Yes!! If the bobbin won't spin freely by hand that's your problem. 

Did you by chance put the bobbin on the wrong way?

Take it off, take it apart, put if back together, twirling the bobbin with your hand at each step. It always needs to spin freely - take up happens when the two parts spin at different speeds, but both have to spin easily.

That's the location of your trouble ... Now just reassemble carefully to find the cure!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> pearlb, the DRIVE band goes over the whorl
> the tension band goes over the groove on the bobbin end, right?


Yes, for Scotch tension ... drive band on flyer whorl & brake band on bobbin whorl.

Just the opposite for Irish tension though.



> Oil the axle.
> oil the inside of the bobbin


THIS! New wheels suck up a lot of oil.

Agree with running through yarn instead of roving


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Yep, the bobbin wont spin at all. The wood swelled overnight. The end of the bobbin is 'one' with the flyer.










I got used to doing a check list of sorts when I couldnt get the tension to run.
I found a youtube vid Jerry-the wheel maker made for this model.
It showed the bobbin spinning freely.

I remember putting it together that thing rubbed- so I oiled the shaft.

Ive got to move the whorl back after I wake up and get some coffee!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That was the cure!! Even the tension works a bit better!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

What was the cure? I think I missed something :/


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oil! :goodjob:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> What was the cure? I think I missed something :/


 The bobbin was to close to the flyer

---------------------------------------------

I saw his video after I put it together. I noticed it was rubbing quite a bit. I got to trying to figure out the tension knob and forgot about it. After I got the tension knob to work, I got it spinning pretty good. 

The next day when I took the yarn off and put the bobbin back on, I noticed how tight it was. I had it oiled up really good. 
Then fell asleep with my heater next to the wheel.
I think the closeness of the heater and the excess oil caused the wood to swell. It wasnt that tight when I put it together. That morning its like the bobbin and flyer were glued together.

Lesson learned. Put the wheel away from the heater before I fall asleep, and now I know how to move the whorl.

Thank you everyone for the ideas. I now have a checklists of sorts before I start to spin, and whenever I have a problem.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

AND you didn't BREAK it.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats what I was so afraid of. Now Im getting a kind of confidence about it. It was the sound it made that I knew something was wrong. I find it surprising how even in this short amount of time I judge how its running partly by sound.


----------

